# Maisie is home! Pics!



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

We have had a busy time since I picked Maisie up yesterday. She is 12 weeks old and 2 lb 8 oz (just weighed her on my postal scale). We had a long car ride home (Maisie was a champ and slept most of the way - she also slept her first night in her crate on my nightstand without a peep through the night), then spent a lot of time exploring the main level of the house, playing with toys, practicing "sit" and "come" (she does GREAT), chewing newspaper, walking on tile (scary!), pooping and peeing everywhere but on the pee pad, racing in circles on the grass, stalking a bird, chewing a stick, meeting neighbors and friends, being cuddled, resisting face washing, and just generally being ridiculously adorable. I am madly in love. :heart:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

i got the pictures you sent for the video. She is absolutely adorable! Lover her little bed too.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Adorable & my puppy fever is up again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

She's beautiful glad she's settling in so well.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

She is a doll baby! Want to kiss that little nose! Please PLEASE be careful with the sticks! Spookie had a piece of one stuck in her throat. I was almost at ER vet before she got it out.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh my, I really think that we need another Puppy!! Absolutely adorable and the very best luck with little Maisie!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SO SO SO SO CUTE!! 

ENJOY!! Makes me want to starting looking for puppy already!!


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

She is so sweet!!!!! Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh Mary!!! You will never be the same!! He is SOoooo adorable!!! I am in love too. Congratulations!! Notice everything in exclamation marks, lol. I am just excited and she is just absolutely precious!! Do you mind saying who your breeder was? I wish she could play with Carley..... Enjoy and hug her for me and Carley!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She's just precious:wub:


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

:Sooo cute: Oh my goodness sooooo cute! Having a puppy is so much fun! :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she's sooo cute!! I love puppies!!!


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

puppydoll said:


> Oh Mary!!! You will never be the same!! He is SOoooo adorable!!! I am in love too. Congratulations!! Notice everything in exclamation marks, lol. I am just excited and she is just absolutely precious!! Do you mind saying who your breeder was? I wish she could play with Carley..... Enjoy and hug her for me and Carley!!


Maisie's breeder is Cathy Bailey of ChaCa Maltese. I am very happy to have my Maisie from Cathy - she has been great. 

More pics....


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Mary.... You know that your girl almost was going to be stolen by me!! You are very blessed to have such a WOW girl in you possession! ENJOY every minute. :wub:


----------



## tarapup (Feb 28, 2014)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Mary.... You know that your girl almost was going to be stolen by me!! You are very blessed to have such a WOW girl in you possession! ENJOY every minute. :wub:


I know! I was lucky to get out of there with her! Thank you for not stealing her. And yes, I feel VERY blessed.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:Welcome 2:

:cheer:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Yay! Congrats!!! The wait is over . Now, soak it all in  Maisie is just adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Preciousness!! Take lots of photos - the puppy time goes by so quickly, and so will the peeing all over the place.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She is SO darn cute! I'm so happy for you


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So glad you and Maisie are now together......Jeanne was right we all were eyeing that little girl! Enjoy.....is a looker!


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

She is adorable! I want one!!!! Mia needs a friend.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What a doll she is!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:wub: !!!!!! ADORABLE!!!! Thank you for sharing the pics of her with the stick.... tooooo cute.

CONGRATS to you, we are in the same boat currently. Your darling Maisie looks like my Whisper. I wish you both many happy years of joy. :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Agggh!!!! too much cuteness, :wub: :wub: puppy fever striking more strongly than ever.


----------

